# Coco pops, moons & stars



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Does anyone know the song that is in the above advert??

I know is was out early/mid 80's but cant remember the name for the life of me?



Anyone help?


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

FunkyTown By Lipps Inc. I think,unless I'm thinking of a different advert.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Funky Town by any chance


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, thats the one :thumb::thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Some of the videos from the 80's were really bad


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

IanG said:


> Some of the videos from the 80's were really bad


Some of the music wasn't much better...


----------

